# Mingo At The Edge Question



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

We were out at the Edge yesterday looking for AJ and Mingo. We had no problem grabbing some descent AJ's but the Mingo were hard to come by. I have 16 or so good Edge numbers that hold nice bottom relief and bottom fish. But I was not getting a very good bottom to mid column mark on any of the spots. We were in 185-210' water. We would bring in big rubies and Progies. Onla a few 11-13" Mingo. And this was coming up off the bottom a ways too. What am i missing? I know the Mingo are on the edge year round. What should I be looking for on the bottom machine other than fish obviously? Thanks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Kenton said:


> We were out at the Edge yesterday looking for AJ and Mingo. We had no problem grabbing some descent AJ's but the Mingo were hard to come by. I have 16 or so good Edge numbers that hold nice bottom relief and bottom fish. But I was not getting a very good bottom to mid column mark on any of the spots. We were in 185-210' water. We would bring in big rubies and Progies. Onla a few 11-13" Mingo. And this was coming up off the bottom a ways too. What am i missing? I know the Mingo are on the edge year round. What should I be looking for on the bottom machine other than fish obviously? Thanks.


 
Just keep following the edge back and forth until you mark big red balls of fish. When they are there they are usually thick.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

thanks Lobsterman. We had a good consistent North to SouthWest drift so i set my self up at the most North East edge of the drop off and we would drift picking up runts here and there. I think next time we will do more moving around and searching like you suggested, and use the anchor.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Man when I fish the edge for mingos,as stupid as it sounds I drop down to the bottom a reel up until I feel my lead just barely lift off the bottom. It has worked pretty well for me. Sometimes you do have to fish around a little to find them. I also use a single hook rig ONLY when I mongo fish! Here is a couple of edge MONGOS we have caught. That's a 2 liter bottle not a 20oz.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Marmidor, are you using 20ish# flouro ?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Kenton said:


> Marmidor, are you using 20ish# flouro ?


For the most part I use Berkeley vanish I think it's 40#. When I get home tonight I'll look and make sure. I would rather have a mingo over a lot of the other fish in the gulf!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Ya i love Mingo. I get so jelous when i see the charter guys loading up and limiting on a 10 man charter with mingo and im getting a half dozen little turds.  Thanks for checking for me. Ill try that technique next time. Thanks guys!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes sir Kenton it is 40# vanish!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

marmidor- da gone nice mingos, i am like kenton, we wear out the lil runts, no biguns for me either!! better than nuttin though! lol


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Once we find a good concentration of runts on the bottom, chances are the mongos are little higher in the water column. 

The last couple of trips, I struggle to find them too.

Here's a pic from the month of Oct....when the weather cools a bit I believe the edge bite will turn back on.









Jimmy


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

grey ghost said:


> marmidor- da gone nice mingos, i am like kenton, we wear out the lil runts, no biguns for me either!! better than nuttin though! lol


I hear ya brotha. I love me some mingos, like you guys do so that means they will be shut down soon. Try the single hook rig and right on the bottom. I do have to fight of the rubies but it's well worth it. Good luck my friend!


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

jjam said:


> Once we find a good concentration of runts on the bottom, chances are the mongos are little higher in the water column.
> 
> The last couple of trips, I struggle to find them too.
> 
> ...


Fine mess of MONGOS jams!


----------

